# Bammers having a tough run.



## lbzdually (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.tennessean.com/story/titansinsider/2014/07/21/zach-mettenberger-tennessee-titans-losers/12953789/

http://www.foxsports.com/southwest/story/alabama-fan-brags-about-sabotaging-renovations-on-texas-a-m-s-kyle-field-071814

I'm told these guys are the exception instead of the rule, but there's one on here who goes in every thread started about UGA and hijacks it to mock the Bulldogs and say "Roll Tide", throw in Updyke and the infamous Bama fan who molested an LSU fan in public and it's starting to paint Alabama fans in a very negative light.  And this is with them winning, just think if they start losing again.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 21, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> http://www.tennessean.com/story/titansinsider/2014/07/21/zach-mettenberger-tennessee-titans-losers/12953789/
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/southwest/story/alabama-fan-brags-about-sabotaging-renovations-on-texas-a-m-s-kyle-field-071814
> 
> I'm told thesemost are the exception instead of the rule, but there's one on here who goes in every thread started about UGA and hijacks it to mock the Bulldogs and say "Roll Tide", throw in Updyke and the infamous Bama fan who molested an LSU fan in public and it's starting to paint Alabama fans in a very negative light.  And this is with them winning, just think if they start losing again.



Just read that my gosh what is with that crowd (most present co excluded) it's like football brings out the worst in some people. You know it's all fun and a game and in the end it's just that a game. I support my university that our parents or yourself happened to pay for but I am not gonna fight somebody over ( although 94 made me want to) it..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 21, 2014)

*Little 1 year olds real name*

Another
http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/07/alliegh_bama_turns_1_3-year-ol.html


Reddit
Email


Alleigh Bama and brother Crimson Tide celebrated birthdays recently. Tide turned 3 and Bama turned 1. (Courtesy of Emily McCard)

PHENIX CITY, Alabama-- Emily McCard is a proud mother, celebrating her son Crimson Tide's third birthday in June and now her daughter Alliegh Bama's first birthday.

The family made waves a year ago after coming out in support of baby Krimson Tyde.

Their own Crimson Tide likes to holler "roll tide" at passersby and he's helping to teach his little sister Alliegh to do the same.

McCard said that sometimes people tease her and the children's father Shane Broadhurst, but they don't let negativity detract from their pride in the tide.

When asked how often she gets teased, she replied "all the time, but I just laugh. I don't let negativity get to me," said McCard.

McCard said after the AL.com story ran last year about her family, people even posted their home address online.

But, McCard said, the good outweighs the bad.

"A lot of people love their names," she said.

Alliegh Bama enjoyed an Alabama-themed first birthday complete with an elephant-imprinted cake and decorations to match.


Alleigh Bama turned 1, complete with an Alabama-centered party and cake. (Courtesy of Emily McCard)

Crimson and Alliegh have a brother named Preston that also participates in the revelry.

"He loves his brother and sister and he is always bragging to people about his brother and sister's names and always screaming roll tide to people," she said.

As for why Alabama is so important to the family, Broadhurst told Alabama Media Group that it's about family.

"Alabama football seems to keep us strong," Broadhurst said. "It keeps us focused on what we need to get done. It's more than football to us - it's a family. We're severely die-hard Alabama."


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2014)

Over the top? Maybe...maybe not. Name your kid what you want, but the actions of a few Tide fans are beginning to brand the base as a whole. The target gets bigger with each incident, and the collateral damage is greater than the true dedicated fan wants. The long term problem for the legitimate Bama fan will be when the fall happens.....and the fall will come.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Hanging flag no harm. Sabotaging construction is criminal in my mind. 
RTR


----------



## DSGB (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't forget about these guys.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

Years ago I had a middle school history teacher that was a Harvey Updyke clone I think. Looked just like him beard and all!!! I will never forget the first day of school. I walked into his class and there was a giant stuffed elephant (like you would win at the fair) in the corner. Bama stuff on every wall, ceiling and doorway. Our first assignment was a report that everyone had to write on Bear Bryant. Occasionally throughout the year, he would have, what he called, "Bama awareness day". We had to come to his class with Bama colors on. It was also part of your grade. The dude was a nut ball. Everyone hated him and he was not liked among other teachers as well. Years later he was fired for some student related issues?

Every fan base has their share of wack jobs but the Bama fan base seems to have more than any?

The day Saban takes another job, retires, dies while still the coach, or gets fired, someone is going to get shot!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Years ago I had a middle school history teacher that was a Harvey Updyke clone I think. Looked just like him beard and all!!! I will never forget the first day of school. I walked into his class and there was a giant stuffed elephant (like you would win at the fair) in the corner. Bama stuff on every wall, ceiling and doorway. Our first assignment was a report that everyone had to write on Bear Bryant. Occasionally throughout the year, he would have, what he called, "Bama awareness day". We had to come to his class with Bama colors on. It was also part of your grade. The dude was a nut ball. Everyone hated him and he was not liked among other teachers as well. Years later he was fired for some student related issues?
> 
> Every fan base has their share of wack jobs but the Bama fan base seems to have more than any?
> 
> The day Saban takes another job, retires, dies while still the coach, or gets fired, someone is going to get shot!!!!



Did your teacher have tattoos?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Did your teacher have tattoos?



I would be willing to say he probably did if we are to believe this story which there is is no reason not to. I bet even the students have some Bama tats which earned them a script A in the class.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't really consider the over-zealous fans things like saying Roll-Tide or naming your kids Krimson Tyde (I actually think that name is cute) to be that bad, but when you start committing crimes in the name of being a fan, it crosses the line.  Saying Roll Tide, then punching an ex-LSU player in the face, or Roll-Tide, then threatening to make a stadium unsafe just because a rival plays there, or killing 100 year old trees and bragging about it, is just plain crazy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I don't really consider the over-zealous fans things like saying Roll-Tide or naming your kids Krimson Tyde (I actually think that name is cute) to be that bad, but when you start committing crimes in the name of being a fan, it crosses the line.  Saying Roll Tide, then punching an ex-LSU player in the face, or Roll-Tide, then threatening to make a stadium unsafe just because a rival plays there, or killing 100 year old trees and bragging about it, is just plain crazy.



I think naming your kid Krimson Tide or Bear or anything associated with being a fan of any school is a bit off. As far as crimes like killing trees and gloating about it or this stadium issue that obviously did not happen per the engineering firm,  is just sick. As for the Ex LSU player? I read the article and here is what I got out of it. "Bogus rumor," Mettenberger said in a direct message via Twitter.
This supposedly happened in Tenn and you know, Well let's just leave it at that.
We all have our passionate fans and usually they do something to embarrass us like killing trees, naming babies ridiculous names or even grown men calling into a radio show and crying about the coach and how he will never win a NC. They all are a disgrace in a sense to the fan base.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2014)

BAMA fans are "in the spot light"...because like it or not BAMA is the dominant program in the media right now, sure there are the "darlings" (ND, OREGON, FSU)that pop up year to year, but BAMA has been a consistent
top 5 team going into bowl season for  the past 6 years, with 3 NC to boot...no one else is even close...so the BAMA crazies get highlighted.
No one cares if some crazy UG fan or fans do something...no spotlight.
BAMA is different.

I do not condone the asinine behavior of jerks (of any persuasion) who sucker punch, destroy property or teabag...these folks are jerks and everyteam has them.

I hear the excuse "well most of these folks never attended school at BAMA"....WHO CARES? I embrace any fan whether a student, graduate or not, just as i reject any jerk representing my school whether they are a student, graduate or not.

BAMA is the top right now,...and as a fan you've got to take the good with the bad.
FSU is a blip...until they repeat...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Did your teacher have tattoos?



As a matter of fact, he did. Roll Tide, along his forearm.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Don't forget about these guys.



That punk that killed his son by leaving him in the car, and his wife, are always wearing their Bama garb.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA fans are "in the spot light"...because like it or not BAMA is the dominant program in the media right now, sure there are the "darlings" (ND, OREGON, FSU)that pop up year to year, but BAMA has been a consistent
> top 5 team going into bowl season for  the past 6 years, with 3 NC to boot...no one else is even close...so the BAMA crazies get highlighted.
> No one cares if some crazy UG fan or fans do something...no spotlight.
> BAMA is different.
> ...



If a fan of OSU punched a Michigan QB you would hear about it I garuntee!!!! or any of the other things we have heard about Bama fans. Heck, every time OSU self reports ESPN documents it on the very next sports center but yet teams all across the country self report all the time and you don't hear a peep most of the time? I understand its the level OSU is at, just like Bama, but it doesn't take winning 3 NC recently to get into the news. 

Alabama has some rabid fans for many reasons along with the dynamics of no professional teams to spread the pride. For most fans in Alabama, its the Tide and nothing else. That's my personal opinion of why there seems to be so many knucklehead Bama wack jobs. And no, naming your kid Krimson Tyde is just nuts and obviously, the parents took no thought into what the child will deal with the entire time they are in school. That would be like me naming one of my boys Buck (first) "eye"(middle) and then my last name. Sure, it would be cute to think about, but wacko to actually go thru with. 

Ohio has just as many I can assure you, but they are spread between the Reds, Indians, Bengals, Browns, Cavaliers and then OSU. Alabama sports fans have....Well....Bama. Ok Auburn as well but who cares!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...shooting-over-alabama-loss-to-auburn/3819905/


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Alabama has some rabid fans for many reasons along with the dynamics of no professional teams to spread the pride. For most fans in Alabama, its the Tide and nothing else. That's my personal opinion of why there seems to be so many knucklehead Bama wack jobs. And no, naming your kid Krimson Tyde is just nuts and obviously, the parents took no thought into what the child will deal with the entire time they are in school. That would be like me naming one of my boys Buck (first) "eye"(middle) and then my last name. Sure, it would be cute to think about, but wacko to actually go thru with.
> 
> Ohio has just as many I can assure you, but they are spread between the Reds, Indians, Bengals, Browns, Cavaliers and then OSU. Alabama sports fans have....Well....Bama. Ok Auburn as well but who cares!!!


I agree that a lot of it has to do with no pro teams in the
 State, but all you have to do is a YouTube search on Ohio St vs Mich, and it's all the same just different colors. I would post the vids, but it's contents are not allowed on here.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> You know it's all fun and a game and in the end it's just that a game. I support my university



You may want to tell many brethren it's just a game. Auburn fans tried to put this Bama commits family business out of business, and encouraged local restaurants not to serve his family. 
We all have them. http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...on-hometown-auburn-backlash-its-getting-worse


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...shooting-over-alabama-loss-to-auburn/3819905/



OK, NO, OHIO doesn't have as many wack jobs as Alabama. That's just unbelieveable!!!!

Like I said, when the news Saban is gone hits the streets, someone's getting shot!!!! Just to many crazies in that state it appears!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> You may want to tell many brethren it's just a game. Auburn fans tried to put this Bama commits family business out of business, and encouraged local restaurants not to serve his family.
> We all have them. http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...on-hometown-auburn-backlash-its-getting-worse



That's awful.  I remember reading about this.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think naming your kid Krimson Tide or Bear or anything associated with being a fan of any school is a bit off. As far as crimes like killing trees and gloating about it or this stadium issue that obviously did not happen per the engineering firm,  is just sick. As for the Ex LSU player? I read the article and here is what I got out of it. "Bogus rumor," Mettenberger said in a direct message via Twitter.
> This supposedly happened in Tenn and you know, Well let's just leave it at that.
> We all have our passionate fans and usually they do something to embarrass us like killing trees, naming babies ridiculous names or even grown men calling into a radio show and crying about the coach and how he will never win a NC. They all are a disgrace in a sense to the fan base.



The bogus rumor thing was that he broke his hand during a fight.  The bar owner and others witnessed the Bama fan sucker punching Mettenberger and running.   Mettenberger never threw a punch according to witnesses.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The bogus rumor thing was that he broke his hand during a fight.  The bar owner and others witnessed the Bama fan sucker punching Mettenberger and running.   Mettenberger never threw a punch according to witnesses.



If Mett didn't think Jeremy Hill assaulting a bystander was bad enough to keep him off the team, I'm sure he has no hard feelings about being on the receiving end.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> The bogus rumor thing was that he broke his hand during a fight.  The bar owner and others witnessed the Bama fan sucker punching Mettenberger and running.   Mettenberger never threw a punch according to witnesses.



Mett being assaulted in a bar is just a case of karma.


----------



## riprap (Jul 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> If a fan of OSU punched a Michigan QB you would hear about it I garuntee!!!! or any of the other things we have heard about Bama fans. Heck, every time OSU self reports ESPN documents it on the very next sports center but yet teams all across the country self report all the time and you don't hear a peep most of the time? I understand its the level OSU is at, just like Bama, but it doesn't take winning 3 NC recently to get into the news.
> 
> Alabama has some rabid fans for many reasons along with the dynamics of no professional teams to spread the pride. For most fans in Alabama, its the Tide and nothing else. That's my personal opinion of why there seems to be so many knucklehead Bama wack jobs. And no, naming your kid Krimson Tyde is just nuts and obviously, the parents took no thought into what the child will deal with the entire time they are in school. That would be like me naming one of my boys Buck (first) "eye"(middle) and then my last name. Sure, it would be cute to think about, but wacko to actually go thru with.
> 
> Ohio has just as many I can assure you, but they are spread between the Reds, Indians, Bengals, Browns, Cavaliers and then OSU. Alabama sports fans have....Well....Bama. Ok Auburn as well but who cares!!!



They do have one pro event, Talladega. Known more now for the crazy party atmosphere outside the track than the actual race.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

riprap said:


> They do have one pro event, Talladega. Known more now for the crazy party atmosphere outside the track than the actual race.



I've never been to a NASCAR race. I bet you can hear the Dega cars from your park.


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> You may want to tell many brethren it's just a game. Auburn fans tried to put this Bama commits family business out of business, and encouraged local restaurants not to serve his family.
> We all have them. http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...on-hometown-auburn-backlash-its-getting-worse



We have our share of Crazy fans, but you'll want to look elsewhere for a credible example.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> If Mett didn't think Jeremy Hill assaulting a bystander was bad enough to keep him off the team, I'm sure he has no hard feelings about being on the receiving end.



So you know how each player from LSU voted when they had a team vote?  It's like saying you must have voted for Obama because he was re-elected.  For the record, Jeremy Hill should be in jail and then LSU would not have had the chance to re-instate him.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> So you know how each player from LSU voted when they had a team vote?  It's like saying you must have voted for Obama because he was re-elected.  For the record, Jeremy Hill should be in jail and then LSU would not have had the chance to re-instate him.



Did you watch the video? Mett was interviewed and stated "let by gones be by gones".  Mett did speak out against Hill's actions, so it's safe to say he did not have a problem and voted him back on the team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> OK, NO, OHIO doesn't have as many wack jobs as Alabama. That's just unbelieveable!!!!
> 
> Like I said, when the news Saban is gone hits the streets, someone's getting shot!!!! Just to many crazies in that state it appears!!!



OSU fan?

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/cleveland-woman-makes-duck-face-viral-mugshot/ngfxZ/


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> OSU fan?
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/cleveland-woman-makes-duck-face-viral-mugshot/ngfxZ/



Probably needed about another 30 minutes to dot the i.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> OSU fan?
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/cleveland-woman-makes-duck-face-viral-mugshot/ngfxZ/



Not sure how that is directly related to OSU like all the bama fan crazies? Going to have to give you a D for that effort. Only reason its not an F is at least you took the time to search for something!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure how that is directly related to OSU like all the bama fan crazies? Going to have to give you a D for that effort. Only reason its not an F is at least you took the time to search for something!!!



Hopefully this doesn't disappoint you, but I didn't spend any time searching for it, as it happened to be on the front page of the AJC online yesterday.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 23, 2014)

Media days,who on here wore this i wonder


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Media days,who on here wore this i wonder



Dang.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Media days,who on here wore this i wonder



Les Miles, Is that you?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> media days,who on here wore this i wonder


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> View attachment 796533



Future UGA recruits that will end up playing for Auburn


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Future UGA recruits that will end up playing for Auburn



Nah, these were born and inBRED in LA.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hopefully this doesn't disappoint you, but I didn't spend any time searching for it, as it happened to be on the front page of the AJC online yesterday.





Don't know much about the AJC but they must be pretty lame if they thought that non story was worth the front page from a city 3 states away???


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't know much about the AJC but they must be pretty lame if they thought that non story was worth the front page from a city 3 states away???



The AJC is quite lame.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2014)

One word for the biggest wack jobs:
Vawls


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> One word for the biggest wack jobs:
> Vawls



Yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> One word for the biggest wack jobs:
> Vawls





Matthew6 said:


> Yep



Get's my VOTE!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 24, 2014)

Roll tide!!


----------

